# Standard 525 Mag Vs. Tournament



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi all,

What is the difference between a standard
Penn MAG 525 as it comes from Penn and a
Tournament model. I hear mention of a Tournament 3 on the board. Also is this a
parts retrofit or do vendors specialize in
upgrading these reels/

Thanks


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey shorebird, not totally sure but i purchased the standard 525, added the tourn handle and a knobby side plate for more magnetic control. seems to be the same now. i also would like to know if there are any other diferences, neil mackallow who helped design the reel could probably tell us more. he is the one who sold me my side plate when i couldn't find one anywhere else. need his web site let me know, he does check it and has a message board.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Demonfish,

Thanks for the info.Eas the replacement a straight swap or was there "fitting" required? I do have Neil's web address.

Thanks


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

for the side plate no fitting at all, take off the old one and put on the new one. pretty simple. you sure have to be fast to work that knob tho. i guess with practice it will get easier. still like to hear from anyone who has made a noticable changes to the 525???


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi guys - the 525 Mag T has a completely diferent sideplate containing a single and much larger rare earth magnet on a screw thread for A) ease of adjustment when the lead is in flight B) substantially more braking when casting BIG leads and BIG baits. It is manufactured by Penn Fishing Tackle Europe and is not sold as a 'spare'. However, I usually bring a couple over when I come to the USA. Neil


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Black Beard,

How can I get the Tournament side plate?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

for info. i have the 525 mag, and i didn't do to well. neil[black beard] adjusted it for me when he was here for the nationals. it works fine for me. i'm a b class so i don't need all the frills the big boys do.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

black beard (neil) thanks again for bringing me mine the last time you were here. it has improved my casting greatly.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

I used the 525 with slide.[ reg side plate] ceramic bearings and yellow rocket fuel on my HST this past weekend. took 2 clicks off the mags and it casted and performed perfect as a fishing reel.I've had it for over a year and didn't use it til now because I didn't think I'd like it.It's a good reel and I plan to buy another next week.If someone has one for sale let me know.
Bob


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Shore , I have a slidy 525 and fish with it most of the time unless I am plugging . It will cast as well and far as any reel on the market and has the bait clicker unlike the 525T . In fishing I have never had the need to adjust a cast mag braking wise ever,I have set the reel once at full brakes with red rocket fuel and never touched it since . If a cast goes astray I use my thumb .If you do need to add braking to the 525s as some people find it a little fast (usually because they have over spooled it with too light a line)you can add a couple off mags underneat the mag carraige to increase the mag force .
If you want a duel purpose reel for fishing and tournaments then get the 525t although with the advent of smaller diameter lines in USA I believe the 525 is a tad too big for tournament work and can't wait for the next 500 series reel ,,,the 515.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Shore I should add that you need to get together with us for a casting session . We have enough rods and reels to open our own tackle store and can let you try out any and all to see what reely suits you .
We do have 525s and 525t and also some neil supplied T ends for you to play with .


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Conn,

I do want to get together with you guys .
Ardmore Bill promised to call me when the 
weather breaks so that we can get together
at Valley Forge. I have no problem driving to South Jersey,besides my wife wants to 
see someone cast 700'. We plan to go to 
Crisfield in April.Conn what about the
length of the butt section. Is it a set
distance or is there a formula? I bought
the 3500 because I was unhappy with my
Breakaway Spinning Rod. I was brought up on
conventional reels.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Not quite sure what you mean by a formula for the butt length ,if you mean the position of the reel ,then for high reel mount place the butt of the rod in your sternum and tip out to the side and reach out with your arm ,where your thumb touches the rod is the center point for mounting the reel . If you are using a low mount you can position the reel as low as will allow you to grip the butt approx 5" up to as high as about 14" . to locate the upper hand grip ,same as high mount method but place the reel in the center of you chest instead of the butt.


----------

